# Level Up (A5E) Curious about the design process.



## Jahydin (Tuesday at 9:15 AM)

@Morrus 
I've been absolutely blown away by Level Up. 

I don't think I've ever read a 3rd party product that has understood the base game better than the company who wrote it since Pathfinder 1E. I've always been impressed with 5E's accessibility and universal appeal, but always knew there was room to expand it into something deeper.

Curious if there is any "design diary" articles of any kind on how the idea of Level Up got started, how the team was assembled, and most importantly, the process in identifying what the game needed and who on the team was going to "fix it"? Was the entire thing collaborative or did everyone work on specific portions and it all just happened to come together perfectly?

Anyways, amazing work and I look forward to future releases.


----------



## dave2008 (Tuesday at 11:23 AM)

Jahydin said:


> @Morrus
> I've been absolutely blown away by Level Up.
> 
> I don't think I've ever read a 3rd party product that has understood the base game better than the company who wrote it since Pathfinder 1E. I've always been impressed with 5E's accessibility and universal appeal, but always knew there was room to expand it into something deeper.
> ...



There definitely was, back when they started making it. I believe they were blog-type articles on their website. I'm not sure if they are still available or not.

EDIT: I think you can find what you are look for in the "News" section of the Level Up website.  Start at the beginning (8/9/2020) and work your way up:

LevelUp News
What is Level Up (8/9/2020)


----------



## Jahydin (Tuesday at 12:34 PM)

@dave2008 
Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Morrus (Tuesday at 12:35 PM)

We had a massive public survey with tens of thousands of participants to determine our initial goals. We then released a series of public playtest packets over a period of about a year, each of which was comprehensively surveyed. The team was assembled via an open call initially, and we broght on about 30 folk who worked on the game.


----------

